# Never heard of this P99 before...



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=63326252

Ive never heard of that model before. Pretty interesting.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

That would the the La Chasse DU Engraved Collectors Edition. It was manufactured from 1998-2000 and it was produced in 9mm and 40SW. They also made an edition called La Chasse Engraved (minus the "DU") which was actually engraved and not laser etched. That engraved edition fetches around $2,000 new!

The P99 can be purchased in three classes of engraving.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, the printed Walther catalogs show the engraved versions.


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

I think they're a "taste test".


----------



## extremist (Jan 14, 2007)

I have two of them and here is my page on them:

http://www.lenaburgs.net/james/Guns/P99LaChasse.htm

Not a bad price, I might see if it sells and make him an offer 

James


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Wow. They are not cheap. I am jeolous


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

extremist,

All are very nice. Actually, I like the front sight best. Who makes it?


----------



## Racatak (Apr 20, 2016)

There is actually one for sale on an online auction; brand new with all the options. The La Chasse version
https://www.proxibid.com/aspr/RARE-...16324-RCA/29515938/LotDetail.asp?lid=29515938


----------

